# Round 2 is working on a 1/350 TOS



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

And wants your comments: 

http://www.collectormodel.com/star-trek/91-embarking-on-a-new-enterprise/

Anyway, exciting news. Is the TOS going to be a few inches smaller than the Refit, or are they nearly the same size?


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

TOS E was slightly smaller than the refit but not by a few inches. I don't know dimensions, and I am sure others can comment here about it, but I don't think it would be more than 2 inches shorter.

I am glad to see this is being confirmed. I heard they were going to do it in an announcement last year, but with the economy as it is I had wondered if they scrapped the idea.


----------



## Atemylunch (Jan 16, 2006)

TOS E (947') 350=32.47"
Refit (1000.650') 350=34.31"


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

There you go ... no more than two inches :tongue:

I would like to know if anyone would be coming out with an aftermarket kit for the nacelle effect. I personally would like to have the turning fan blades with flashing LED's behind it as the original model was set up to be. The chaser LED effect is okay, but like the moving fan blades. Otherwise I would think this kit will be very easy to light.


----------



## jbeatles62 (Mar 11, 2008)

*1/350 TOS Enterprise*

Oh WOW, i can hardly wait, i know many of us have been wanting a bigger TOS Enterprise!


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

WOW!
I agree with those who have already commented on the Round 2 site: It will need reinforcement to prevent nacelle droop. 
I can't wait.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

That is awesome news!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

hate to say it, but this is the white whale of sci-fi modeling.

If I had a dime for everytime someone said they were making a 350 scale TOS E...

I'll believe it when I see the box arrive at my door. Maybe not even then

best of luck, tho.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I can't wait. I'm going to buy 20 of them! Maybe more.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Yeah, Lou, but this looks a bit more official and not so much fly-by-night. These guys are not garage industry.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

That's great news and I hope they do that 1/350 Movie K'tinga too.


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

This, if it materializes, is the kit I have dreamed about since 1968. If it happens I'm in for four: production, pilot, 2nd pilot, and Doomsday Constellation.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*It's about freakin time!!!!:hat:*

*To me this is THE ONLY Enterprise that Matters. Matt Jefferies Original design is timeless..I can't understand the love of the Refit:freak:..*


*Hope this Happens...A Better and Bigger Jupiter 2 From Moebius..And the Ultimate Starship from Round 2....*

*.....AWESOME...*


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> hate to say it, but this is the white whale of sci-fi modeling.
> 
> If I had a dime for everytime someone said they were making a 350 scale TOS E...
> 
> ...


I hear you. The only reason I stopped production of mine was because R2 mentioned last WF that they plan on doing one. If it happens, good for us. If they don't, I got my parts standing by.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

As Lou said, I believe it when I have the box. I am not excited by the news, because I have been disappointed before.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

SHAAAAA-WING!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:

:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Yippee!


----------



## Trekkie75 (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh yeah!:thumbsup:

I'll be buying at least two..

Bring it Round 2!

:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## trekman (Apr 2, 2007)

I have the master replicas 33inch, however I still want to build MY OWN! I hope this is not another shell game. She's a beautiful lady and we love her! Long live TOS!


----------



## GUS (Jun 29, 2006)

I think I will pass, it is nice but i'd rather have the ktinga. I remember when 
polar lights made the refit I saw pics somewhere Thomas was developing
plans for the ktinga 1/350. I am not sure why they would switch if most
of the plans were already done. Not interested, there is only so much space
in a normal persons house and I would rather have an adversary kit than
another enterprise.

I don't really post a lot here but I don't understand the reasoning for this,
everything else I see on the site round 2 seems top notch but I am not
getting this.
g


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Its about marketing potential. Round2 is figuring they can sell more classic 1701s in that scale than the K'Tinga. Drawing up plans and making a prototype fall far short of cutting the steel tooling, printing decals and instructions and packaging. Those things can be seen in terms of hard cost. You have to sell enough product to cover the hard costs of production AND the costs of warehousing, shipping, and paying your staff.

The classic 1701 is iconic. The K'Tinga (or even the old D-7) is far less so. No, don't get in my face, this is FACT. The classic 1701 appeared in every original episode and has been used in cartoons, comics, parodies, fan-made movies, book covers... the K'Tinga was seen in two movies (three if you count the recycled footage from TMP) and the D-7 was in maybe 4 original episodes.

If Round2 had a broad enough portfolio to cover more obscure and potentially unprofitable subjects, they might do it. Given the current amount of economic failure, I'm impressed they are doing any new models AT ALL.

Why a BIG SCALE model? Its the same reason Chevrolet still sells the Corvette. They don't make any money on it, but the IMAGE of the 'Vette keeps the Cevrolet name out there. They make their money on volume sales of small cars, so much so that when the TOTALS are taken into account, the individual loss of the Corvette is more than covered. And Chevrolet has a legendary car to show off.

That's just an analogy, please don't debate the merits of the Corvette or Cevrolet here.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Vaderman said:


> I hear you. The only reason I stopped production of mine was because R2 mentioned last WF that they plan on doing one. If it happens, good for us. If they don't, I got my parts standing by.



Scott,
I don't get it. It would seem that you'd want to sell as many as you can before the R2 version comes out...at least from a business perspective.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

I'll be getting one, unfortunately I don't have the space for more.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

KUROK said:


> Scott,
> I don't get it. It would seem that you'd want to sell as many as you can before the R2 version comes out...at least from a business perspective.


Scott was trying to avoid any problems for himself with Round 2 with possible C&D's.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Roguepink said:


> Given the current amount of economic failure, I'm impressed they are doing any new models AT ALL.


Good point. 

Anyone wishing to see _any_ of the kits mentioned should keep their fingers tightly crossed, because at the moment producing and marketing injection-molded spaceship models is a very dodgy business to be in.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Ok. Can someone point me to a place I can buy some glass display cases? Seriously. I would not buy a 1/350 kit without a place to put it that it's safe from the cats. 

And I want to buy some 1/350 kits....!


----------



## whitestar (Dec 8, 2007)

*Its nice..*

I love too the Design of this Beauty 

I`ve the Master Replica Enterprise and this Item is Big Big Big :thumbsup:

Hope Polar Lights bring out a Klingon D7 in the same size.

Greetings from Germany :wave:

Mike


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

KUROK said:


> Scott,
> I don't get it. It would seem that you'd want to sell as many as you can before the R2 version comes out...at least from a business perspective.



Tony is exactly right Vince. However, I may offer individual parts for kit bashing. :thumbsup:

Scott


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

I'll buy one.But I too am limited on space.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I'll get one and wait until I have the room to build it. Otherwise, I may never get one.

That's why my refit is still in the box in storage. I can't build it now, but some day, I will.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

This is going to be great! Plus, no aztecking!!!!!!!!!!! I know it will be, but as long as it is "lightable" I'll be happy!:wave:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Cant lose with this great ship! Going to look great hanging from my ceiling!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Hunch said:


> Cant lose with this great ship! Going to look great hanging from my ceiling!:thumbsup:


Now there's a serious thought. I do NOT know where to put kits this size. But even hanging from the ceiling might not protect it from the devil-cats.


----------



## Fury3 (Jan 18, 2003)

*This is gonna be fun!*

I really enjoyed building up AMT's 18" Enterprise. Yes, it's not super accurate and it takes a bit of work to keep the nacelles from drooping and I had the version that needed the grid chiseled off. But, it was fun. Not studio accurate, but fun. So now, we're going to get the Holy Grail of Sci-Fi modeling similar in size to replicas costing over $1,000. Something to hyper detail, weather to our liking and light to heart's content. I'm pumped. I was pumped when the Refit came out ehh...still in it's box but I bought 3. Now here comes the TOS and with all the info available now, it's gotta be accurate, a joy to build and fun to show off. 

I'll take..... 3 and another Refit for the helluvit.

BK


----------



## miraclefan (Apr 11, 2009)

I'll by it! it will be the first kit I try to light! Also I hope that after this we get the K'tinga class. BOTH in 1/350 & 1/1000.


----------



## trekman (Apr 2, 2007)

The fun is in the BUILD--or the hope of building for some, the U.S.S ENTERPRISE as they see it!! Lighted, weathered, worn or fresh from a spacedock. Just give us one 1/350 TOS Starship for kirksake!!


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

A few people want a 1/350 K'tinga to go with their 1/350 Refit. A few people want a 1/350 D-7 to go with the proposed 1/350 TOS Enterprise. What are the chances of a TOS Romulan BOP to go with either scale? But it never hurts to ask for one does it? It spent even less time on screen than the D-7. I'm sure there is someone out there that knows what size the ship. 

OT
I read somewhere the only reason that we didn't see more of it in TOS was that the model was a one shot deal for one episode only. Is that true?


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

enterprise_fan said:


> A few people want a 1/350 K'tinga to go with their 1/350 Refit. A few people want a 1/350 D-7 to go with the proposed 1/350 TOS Enterprise. What are the chances of a TOS Romulan BOP to go with either scale? But it never hurts to ask for one does it? It spent even less time on screen than the D-7. I'm sure there is someone out there that knows what size the ship.
> 
> OT
> I read somewhere the only reason that we didn't see more of it in TOS was that the model was a one shot deal for one episode only. Is that true?


 
I have released a vacuform version of a 1/350 Romulan BOP. 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=232810

Looks great next to my 1/35o TOS E.

Scott


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Vaderman said:


> I have released a vacuform version of a 1/350 Romulan BOP.
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=232810
> 
> ...


Yep, got me one of Scott's BOP 

It's a fantastic kit.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm sure someone will be making spinning nacelle lights for it. Plus, I'm sure they will be more reliable than the MR setup.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

I had fun building my 22" , I can only imagine how fun this will be!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Mr Hankster , enter drooly smilely here -----
-Jim


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

I hope they include all of the shuttles with this like they did with the movie version. Include Galileo, Galieo 2, Copernicus(?), and the couple from the animated series - Long range shuttle, aqua shuttle, and I think there was one more.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah, but in scale-reality the hangar deck is only big enough to park 2 shuttles in.


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

enterprise_fan said:


> A few people want a 1/350 K'tinga to go with their 1/350 Refit. A few people want a 1/350 D-7 to go with the proposed 1/350 TOS Enterprise. What are the chances of a TOS Romulan BOP to go with either scale? But it never hurts to ask for one does it? It spent even less time on screen than the D-7. I'm sure there is someone out there that knows what size the ship.
> 
> OT
> I read somewhere the only reason that we didn't see more of it in TOS was that the model was a one shot deal for one episode only. Is that true?



The Wah Chang miniature mysteriously disappeared from the studio after the episode was shot and hasn't been seen since.
Which is why the Klingon model was used for the Enterprise Incident episode...


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

That, and the studio just spent a load of money on that D-7 model and wanted to show it off.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

When the Smithsonian had the Star Trek Exhibit years ago the Romulan Bird of Prey was absent from it for the reasons listed above. Photos exist of the "upgrades" that were done to the model - additional detailing and modifications to the front torpedo launcher. But the upgraded model never appeared on screen. For now the location of the original Romaulan Bird of Prey model is unknown.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

It is sitting on someone's shelf in cloaked mode:tongue:


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Opus Penguin said:


> It is sitting on someone's shelf in cloaked mode:tongue:


And they are not admitting that they have it. We can always hope that it will decloak someday. Of course it has been more than 40 years since it has been seen, so do not hold your breath.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

geino said:


> And they are not admitting that they have it. We can always hope that it will decloak someday. Of course it has been more than 40 years since it has been seen, so do not hold your breath.


i thought I heard something crash onto my floor, but I did not see anything...LOL:tongue:


----------



## SFCOM1 (Sep 3, 2002)

The two "Holy Grail" models that have been missing for years have been the Romulan BOP and the 3' TOS "E" It would such an awsome event if either model was ever located!


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

The Romulan more so than E since there was only the one filming model produced and it has been missing for so many years. At least with TOS E, the larger filming model still exists, althought it was inaccurately repainted when it was restored. The BOP all we have to go by is photos, videos, and dvds.


----------



## FyreTigger (May 31, 2005)

I thought the 3' TOS was owned by the Roddenberry family. There are photos floating around with it present that are purported to be Gene's home office.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Gene loaned it out to someone, forgot who, and whoever has it has never returned it.

Maybe it's the same shmuck who has the full size Galileo...


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

Captain April said:


> Gene loaned it out to someone, forgot who, and whoever has it has never returned it.


The way I hear it, that's the "polite (possibly) fiction" version of the story. Another version is that Roddenberry knew full well who had it and more-or-less considered it stolen, but chose to tell the more polite story. 


Captain April said:


> Maybe it's the same shmuck who has the full size Galileo...


I thought that had been tracked down rotting in a field somewhere -- IIRC, it has since been rescued from that fate. All of this is memory, so I may have the details wrong.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I was being facetious regarding the Galileo. Last known whereabouts was somewhere in the Akron area, in the parking lot of an industrial facility that was bulldozed shortly after the last known satellite pic was taken. While it's hoped that someone had the common sense to get the poor thing out of there before the bulldozers came rollin' in, we have yet to have any confirmation of that.


----------



## ThisGuy (Apr 29, 2009)

After so long, being forgotten and getting dozed would be the most horrific and humiliating outcome possible.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

Captain April said:


> I was being facetious regarding the Galileo.


Ah, okay.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

Someone, somewhere probably still has a few feet of color test and spfx footage of the BOP on the soundstage. Which would allow closer scrutiny of the model design and coloration. I have 20 feet or so but it is in black and white. : (


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Captain April said:


> That, and the studio just spent a load of money on that D-7 model and wanted to show it off.


Didn't AMT pay for the 2 models to be built? That was the licensing fee for AMT to release the D-7 kit? Or is that just urban legend?

Mark


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

AMT did pay for the D-7. That information has been public for years.

The Romulan BOP, if I remember my history correctly, was not paid for by AMT. 

I am not sure which other model AMT built or paid to build.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

I think AMT paid to have the TOS Shuttlecraft built in exchange for the rights to the model kit.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Mind you, the following is radically simplified for brevity's sake, so be gentle in the clarifications.

The shuttlecraft was almost entirely an AMT project, with Matt Jefferies being mostly on the sidelines.

The Klingon ship, however, was all Matt Jefferies' design. I'm not sure how AMT figured into that deal (AMT probably made the two big models and they did make the masters of the D-7 kit directly from one of the minatures), but the indications I've seen indicate that the studio did shell out some serious money on those two models.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Captain April - I think you are correct. Matt Jefferies designed the model, AMT had no input on it. Primarily because they wanted another kit to release with the Enterprise.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

A 1/350 TOS _Enterprise_. Hallelujah! It's about freaking time. We've waited for sooo long.

If it has parts for the three versions like the PL 1/1000 kit then bonus.

I'll take two: one to build The Cage version and one for the series version.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

...and one to make a destroyer, and one to make a tug, and one....


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I'll need a few, one for the Enterprise, one to turn into a Phase II, one to turn into a larger Eldridge, which will require a couple of refits....of course, before all that, I need to get a job....


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

John P said:


> ...and one to make a destroyer, and one to make a tug, and one....


Yeah, I could see myself making a destroyer. But these babies ain't gonna be as cheap as the little PL 1/1000.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Warped9 said:


> Yeah, I could see myself making a destroyer. But these babies ain't gonna be as cheap as the little PL 1/1000.


I've already got eight of 'em, so....


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

It will be so refreshing when a 1/350 TOS Enterprise kit comes out.


----------



## d_jedi1 (Jan 20, 2007)

I want it to come with a bridge....

of course... I COULD always scratch-build one but I'd love it if it came with one.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I definitely want to do a Cage version; I would have to assume they'll include the optional parts for that. I have the Master Replicas Enterprise and after the Refit I have no desire to spend months struggling with another lighting extravaganza. The nice thing about the Cage version is you see very little practical lighting effects in the early shots of the ship, and it'll look great next to the MR Enterprise.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I just don't have the space for one of these. And yet, I'll probably buy one!


----------



## Joel (Jul 27, 1999)

I'm definitely getting one... or three...


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Isn't the MR E 1/350 as well?


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

I've been wanting this model for more than 30 years now. When I was 8 in 1974 my parents bought me a copy of Franz Joseph's blueprints. I dreamed of how to build one the same size as the plans. But, I've just never had the equipment or skills to do it justice. So, this'll be a huge grail kit for me


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

I have been waiting for this one for over 30 years! I will be for at least three of them to start!


----------



## miraclefan (Apr 11, 2009)

As much as I would _*LOVE*_ to get my hands on the ''OL'' grey lady I'd much rather get my hands on the ''AMPLE'' nacelles of a 1/1000 _NU_ -ENT! At that scale it would be TWO FEET LONG!:thumbsup: (It's suposed to be 2000 feet long in the movie)


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Well A proper WNMHGB or CAGE version can't be done on the same kit- the WINDOWS are in totally different scales/locations all over the ship. If they are going to have clear windows on the model that makes it impossible. However if decals are used (doubtful on such a large kit) it can be done like the small 1/1000 kit.
Darn!
Gary:tongue:


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

Printing multiple sheets of window decals is far less expensive than tooling different window placements
for all three versions of the E.


----------



## Bot The Farm (Jan 13, 2005)

pagni said:


> Printing multiple sheets of window decals is far less expensive than tooling different window placements
> for all three versions of the E.


Hmmm What would be cost/disadvantages of using clear styrene instead of opaque?


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

Your still left with three different versions of window placements.
Do you want to file/or putty the various indents/perforations ?
Impractical, and clear styrene has a tendency to be brittle... that may not be an advantage, particularly in the hull section which is going to have to support quite a bit.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm fine with only the production version, then.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Well depending on how obsessed you are with accuracy (lord, what am I saying around here? :lol: ) you could fill in the windows that shouldn't be there on the older versions.


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

Didn't the 11 footer have some clear window inserts? I mean where the lit window positions always the same across versions with just the black windows changing? Or are we talking about the 3 footer vs. the 11 footer?


----------



## Joel (Jul 27, 1999)

Well, none of the windows were lit in the 1st Pilot version - they were all gray or in some cases, just a gray outline.

The windows that are lit in the 2nd Pilot version are still there, and in the same place, in the production version. Only more lit windows (maybe a few dark ones, too) were added in the production version - at the forward quarter position at the saucer edge (to give the look of two decks), the B-C deck, and some new ones higher and lower on the secondary hull. The only ones that moved were at least one dark (unlit) window on the dorsal that I can see from screen shots. I can't tell that any changed scale or that any more other than the one on the dorsal moved.


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

I may be mistaken but wasn't the first pilot version using the 3 footer, which would explain why the windows were not lit.


----------



## Joel (Jul 27, 1999)

Steve Mavronis said:


> I may be mistaken but wasn't the first pilot version using the 3 footer, which would explain why the windows were not lit.


The opening establishing shot with the swoop into the bridge was the 11-footer, and there are no lit windows on it. The same shot was used for "The Man Trap" later in that episode (minus the transition into the bridge). The 3-footer was used for all the quick fly-bys and the one "far-away" side view shot all seen at the end.

Below are screen shots - the first is the opening shot with the 11-footer. The second is at the end with the 3-footer (notice the very different profile on the lower portion of the saucer)


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

jbond said:


> The nice thing about the Cage version is you see very little practical lighting effects in the early shots of the ship, and it'll look great next to the MR Enterprise.


In fact, the Cage version had *no* lighting whatsoever. She didn't get lights until "Where No Man Has Gone Before".


----------

